# which steels ? new forge project, first Damascus san mai



## erezj (Aug 15, 2017)

So I got really lucky on my first forging project, 135 O1 Nikiri, and got cocky.

Want to try a damascus san mai all carbon knife (well not really san mai since the whole blade will be high carbon, but you get the aesthetics direction I am going with this

Which steels would you recommend? the main parameters to chose are:
1. Availability ! I just need a small piece
2. Looking for light contrast of the Damascus steel layers 
3. Easy steel for quenching (O1 was so forgiving)

looking for 3 types of steel, 2 for Damascus and one for the core.

any suggestions where to get it? Dictum looks like a good option, but which steels work best together?

thanks


----------



## Matus (Aug 15, 2017)

I would first try to do some monosteel forging, then try sanmai and leave damascus for later.


----------



## RDalman (Aug 15, 2017)

1075 and 15n20 should be easy to source and weld. Core to taste.


----------



## Matus (Aug 15, 2017)

Are you located in Germany? If yes, then drop an email to Achim Wirtz (google it, or send me a PM). He has large selection of steels and will also help you with choice.


----------



## erezj (Aug 15, 2017)

Matus said:


> Are you located in Germany? If yes, then drop an email to Achim Wirtz (google it, or send me a PM). He has large selection of steels and will also help you with choice.



Thanks Matus, will check out Achim, I'm located in Israel, hope he can mail it.

BTW, love your work man, have learned much from your blog...however...I walk a bit of a different path...I tend to choose my projects in a most non logical way and avoid any pragmatic thought  I just suddenly get hit in my head by an urge to do a specific thing...six month ago it was to build a forge and forge a monosteel knife (still in shock how well that came out...begginers luck I guess), and now, I just really want to make a damascuss san mai.

It will probably go to the garbage...but who cares, its all about having fun 

thanks again, love this forum


----------



## Matus (Aug 15, 2017)

You have the right attitude to try out new things :thumbsup: Go for the damascus then! Should there be an issue with the shipping to Israel than let me know and I will help you out.

And of course - do keep us posted once you start forging that damascus. Good luck


----------



## erezj (Aug 17, 2017)

So I found a shop selling the following steel, on the left is the EU name, and on the right the US name.

Most of these steels are a mystery for me, 
Which of the list below do you think could work well together (damascus)? 

thanks


St 37	SAE 1018 
C 45 SAE 1045 
9SMn28	SAE 1215 
9SMnPb28	SAE 12L14 
C 67  SAE 1070 
St 52/20MnV6	~ SAE 1518 
16MnCr5 SAE 5115 
15CrNi6/16NC6	SAE 3115 
25CrMo4 SAE 4130 N 
42CrMo4 SAE 4140 Q+T 
42CrNiMo6	SAE 4340 Q+T 
1.2210 "Silver Steel"	AISI L2 
1.2510	AISI O1 
1.2842	AISI O2 
1.2550	AISI S1 
1.2379	AISI D2 
1.2080	AISI D3 
1.2436	AISI D6 
1.1730	SAE 1045 
1.2312 Q+T	AISI P20+S 
1.2738 Q+T	AISI P20+Ni 
1.2083	~ AISI 420 
1.2767	AISI 6F7 
1.2344	AISI H13 
1.2365	AISI H10 
1.3343	AISI M2 
1.3247	AISI M42 
1.2714 Q+T	AISI 6F3 
100Cr6	SAE 52100 
1.2721	~ L6


----------



## Matus (Aug 17, 2017)

If you want to make damascus cladding (jigane), but not the cutting edge (hagane), than you can make damascus from pure Nickel and iron. The nickel will not react to the edge, while the iron will darken. It will be easier to forge nickel with iron than 2 carbon steels.

If you want to make core-less damascus blade, than you need 2 carbon steels one of which must contain nickel (like 15N20 - has 2% of Nickel) and one 'normal' carbon steel (I recall 1084 should work well with 15N20).

Many of the steels in you list are semi-stainless (M2, D2, D3, D6) and not suitable for the purpose.


----------



## merlijny2k (Aug 18, 2017)

I think it was Noah who sort of went danascus first. Didn't go for a knife as first damascus project though. I get your angle thoug. You want to makenwhat you want to have, not something you don't know what to do with when its done. Does seem like a longshot project though. Good luck!


----------



## RDalman (Aug 18, 2017)

15n20 ~L6 (for the nickel)
Should weld well with c67

Core as you like, maybe throw a pure nickel in between.


----------

